# Two tanks, one filter



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm thinking about a way to use *one filter* (canister) for* two or thee tanks*. Tanks will be on *one leve*l. Please, share your experience.

I might can use a splitter for intake and outtake tubes. What is a good way to equalize a water level?


----------



## variable26 (Mar 18, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I'm thinking about a way to use *one filter* (canister) for* two or thee tanks*. Tanks will be on *one leve*l. Please, share your experience.
> 
> I might can use a splitter for intake and outtake tubes. What is a good way to equalize a water level?


I design refineries for a living. I'd have to say probably impossible without level controls.

Even if it was off by a few millilitres it would overflow one tank quickly.

You need controls to even the flow... and to adjust the flow correctly you would need to connect the flow control to a level gauge on each tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Can I have a tube that will connect both tanks and has endings inside water? Then I need to remove air from it somehow. Water should be in the whole tube and the tube will equalize levels.

Look at the ugly picture  Do people use this?


----------



## variable26 (Mar 18, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Can I have a tube that will connect both tanks and has endings inside water? Then I need to remove air from it somehow. Water should be in the whole tube and the tube will equalize levels.
> 
> Look at the ugly picture  Do people use this?


The only way to use the method you are stating is to use an overflow system.

At work this week, I am actually doing something for an acid treatment unit now. Each tank is 18" lower so the overflow cascades to the lower tank.

That would be possible... but you would have to have an overflow weir cut into the upper tanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Can I have a tube that will connect both tanks and has endings inside water? Then I need to remove air from it somehow. Water should be in the whole tube and the tube will equalize levels.
> 
> Look at the ugly picture  Do people use this?


Technically, the tube system will work, provided that the flow rate is faster than that of the filter. Otherwise, if a particular aquarium begins to overfill, it will not be able to keep up with the water the filter is pumping.

Removing the air from the tubing is not difficult; simply fill the tube with water first, before submersing into the aquarium.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That's works to some degree. If you don't mind fixing it every couple of months. There is bound to be a build up of air bubble traped in there, so you have to constantly make sure you suck the air bubbles out from time to time. Water change is a problem as you can't have the water level drop below the "aquarium bridge".
I think the most stable would have been to drill a hole in the tank and bridge the tank with a clear pvc.
To me this seems to be alot of work. Is there a point to do bridging 3 tanks together?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it's too hard to keep stable. I wouldn't feel safe going this route.

You are better off drilling the tanks and running one sump for all three tanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

With the U-tube overflow systems, it's not a matter of if it will fail - it's a question of WHEN it will fail.

The safest system, like mentioned above would be to have a drilled overflow system, or a cascading system, like the ones often employed at BAs as planted tanks.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Not only that but if you get one sick fish in one tank it will spread to all tanks.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Not only that but if you get one sick fish in one tank it will spread to all tanks.


You're right but that's the risk you take running a central system. Just be sure to quarantine anything new before adding it to the system. Should be fine. I ran a central system with a bunch of 75gals with no problems by being careful.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It just isn't worth the risk and hassle to run it that way.


----------

